

Swarm Robotics: Beware The Swarm (videos) - kkleiner
http://singularityhub.com/2009/06/05/swarm-robotics-beware-the-swarm/

======
tybris
Imagine swarms of solar-powered robots collecting garbage out at sea. Imagine
them repairing our vessels or space stations. Imagine them transporting all
our goods through underground tunnels. Imagine them mining, farming or
building.

Kids, almost nothing has been invented yet.

(Also, for your ethical consideration, imagine them killing people on the
battle field, but don't stop imagining there)

